# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ช็อค!!ยางป้ายแดงถูกๆราคาเบาๆพร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

## spongefast

ขายแล้วครับ

----------


## spongefast

*ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ    **รถออกปี 2016**  ทุกคัน   


Dtac   085-4065645          ID Line chamois99     


 *ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ*****   

ขั้นตอนการซื้อขาย   นัดรับหรือส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน   รับของเช็คของให้สบายใจค่อยชำระเงินครับ**

ต่างจังหวัดส่งให้ได้ครับ  แพ็คอย่างดี   *** ออกค่าส่งเองนะครับ**

 **สินค้ามีแค่ที่ลงขายนะครับ รุ่นอื่นไม่มีนะครับผม****

----------


## spongefast

*ถูกและดี    มีที่นี่ครับ   รับประกันไม่ผิดหวังครับ    ตุ่มหน้ายางครบ 4 วง     พร้อมใช้งานทันที      ราคาเบาๆ    ยางทุกชุดพร้อมใช้งานทันที  ครับ 

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ    **รถออกปี 2016**  ทุกคัน   


รับของ    วัชพล   รามอินทรา   สายไหม      กรุงเทพมหานคร     


Dtac   085-4065645          ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ    **รถออกปี 2016**  ทุกคัน   


Dtac   085-4065645          ID Line chamois99     


 *ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ*****

----------


## spongefast

*ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ*****   

ขั้นตอนการซื้อขาย   นัดรับหรือส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน   รับของเช็คของให้สบายใจค่อยชำระเงินครับ**

ต่างจังหวัดส่งให้ได้ครับ  แพ็คอย่างดี   *** ออกค่าส่งเองนะครับ**

 **สินค้ามีแค่ที่ลงขายนะครับ รุ่นอื่นไม่มีนะครับผม***

Dtac   085-4065645          ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ยางป้ายแดงถูกๆราคาเบาๆพร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

Dtac   085-4065645          ID Line chamois99  

*ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ******

----------


## spongefast

*ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ    **รถออกปี 2016**  ทุกคัน   


Dtac   085-4065645          ID Line chamois99        


 *ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ*****  *

----------


## spongefast

*ล้อพร้อมยางป้ายแดงสวยพร้อมใช้งานทันที  

085-4065645   ID Line chamois99

 *ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ******

----------


## spongefast

*ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ*****   

ขั้นตอนการซื้อขาย   นัดรับหรือส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน   รับของเช็คของให้สบายใจค่อยชำระเงินครับ**

ต่างจังหวัดส่งให้ได้ครับ  แพ็คอย่างดี   *** ออกค่าส่งเองนะครับ**

 **สินค้ามีแค่ที่ลงขายนะครับ รุ่นอื่นไม่มีนะครับผม***

Dtac   085-4065645          ID Line chamois99*

----------

